# Rhinestoning With CorelDRAW



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Has anyone purchased and used this video from MySupplyHut?
It is supposed to include an add on to Coreldraw to aid in the making of a Rhinestone design ready for a cutter.

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If this is Luis Macro, it is a good program, to run with Corel

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I get their newsletter and I think it is just a video set that is supposed to show you how to use the features that come with Corel to make your templates. Reading over the material I did not see where a macro was included.

As far as videos are concerned to learn Corel, if you need to learn it Advanced Artist has a good video set that is only a fraction of the cost. I have it and it is great. Their are also a lot of tutorials online.

If you are looking for a macro for Corel, as Sandy stated Luis has one. I just upgraded to the latest version and it is great and makes a quick job of making rhinestone designs.


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

doctordun said:


> Has anyone purchased and used this video from MySupplyHut?
> It is supposed to include an add on to Coreldraw to aid in the making of a Rhinestone design ready for a cutter.
> 
> Thanks


 
Hello doctordun,

I am the person that made the videos and I would like to clarify this a little bit for you. It's _NOT_ an add on or a macro. It's a tool bar (for X3, x4 & x5) with the tools in CorelDRAW that you need to make rhinestone designs with all in one place. 

Also included is a sizing template to make things work a little faster. The videos show you how to use the tools in CorelDRAW to make all your template artwork step by step. Things like outlines, fills, multiple colors, lettering, centerline designs in X4 & X5, etc. There is no need to buy any other software to get started rhinestoning with Corel. You just need to learn the proper tools that Corel provides to make the artwork and place the stones.

I hope this helps and I hope that no one thinks I'm trying to sell anything. I'm just trying to help answer the question.


----------



## noclue (Sep 10, 2009)

free tutorial advancedartist.com 18 min later i was cutting my first template making designs like a moe foe.


----------



## sewandgarden (Aug 22, 2010)

What tutorial are you referring to? Does it help with rhinestoning?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I think they are talking about the "Rhinestoning with CorelDRAW" video being sold through My Supply Hut.


----------



## SMEAA (Dec 6, 2011)

I also use Corel and am wanting to get into rhinestoning. I haven't decided on Ioline or Cams yet. Do any of you know if I can use Corel with Cams? I know I can with Ioline, but from reading on here, it sounds as if Cams is better even though it's considerably more expensive. I'm torn on which way to go. I would think Ioline just starting out, but I don't want to commit to that and then have a ton of problems. I also saw somewhere on here about All American having a new machine at the first of the year that doesn't need a compressor? Any help or advice is appreciated!
Scott


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

SMEAA said:


> Do any of you know if I can use Corel with Cams? Scott


I made the suggestion to the Cams people that they allow a simple vector image to be imported and exported through their software and have not gotten any response from them other than they are working on it and maybe. I do know that you can take a design from Ioline software to Corel and back. I worked with them on this issue and it worked just fine.


----------



## Imageit (Dec 22, 2011)

I would go with this:

StoneCut Pro: Rhinestone Transfer Design & Production Software

great software and works as an add on to Corel.


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

Imageit said:


> I would go with this:
> 
> StoneCut Pro: Rhinestone Transfer Design & Production Software
> 
> great software and works as an add on to Corel.


 
Will this software create a design that can go directly to the Cams or can it be taken into their software?


----------



## Imageit (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know about designs...they have clipart that is built for rhinestone as add ons for the software but I believe primarily it is fonts converted for vector cutting. Give them a call their good people to work with.


----------

